

Other web devs notice Safari 4 diverges from old text-resize? - CalmQuiet

Now the Cmd-+/1 (or Cntl-+/-) changes size of <i>images</i> as well as text.<p>This presents web design with a new phenomenon:  Whereas I used to be able to count on visitors to change font size to suit their readability needs, now I find that if/when they do the page <i>layout</i> may be changed my image size changes.<p>This <i>might</i>  have been okay if all/most/any browsers had always operated this way.  But now... what a PITA to have to rework old stategies on many sites where I've been able to count on image sizes remaining set.<p>Anyone else struggling with this? ...or even heard Apple <i>announce</i> a strategy change.
======
wyday
This is a trend that all browsers are following (Firefox 3.0+, IE 7+, Opera).
It has been going on for a while. Your best bet is to make your text large
enough for everyone to read. Or add some JS to dynamically resize text.

Choose your poison.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Well, as long as there's some consensus that that's the future direction, I
can sure live with it.

I guess I hadn't noticed it in FF because the increase for photos with each
cmd-+ seems much smaller than in Safari. ...which brings up one more form of
inconsistency among browsers. ::giant sucking sound::

~~~
OperaLover
Yes, the one problem I have with this MO is that it introduces more room for
only vaguely parallel ways for browsers to implement it. _Not_ what the
browser-design world needs.

------
nirmal
From a design perspective, this is more ideal. At least for me, I want the
entire layout to zoom because otherwise things tend to break. Look into
Elastic Design for more info: <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/elastic/>

